# S.s.t.g



## volyar (May 23, 2007)

Hi 
Just wondering if there are any of the small ships training group (sstg) trainees of about 1990 on here. We all went to gravesend sea school in this year.(Good god that place still gives me nightmares!) Some of us met again in fleetwood at sea school and again in shields.I would like to get in touch with anyone who was there as i have lost touch with all of them. any help would be fine.
thanks again
Michael allan from the orkney isles.


----------



## James Evans (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sstg*

Hi,

I started with the SSTG in 1987 and completed my training in 1991. Vic Wise ran the training group then.

I did my traineeship with Everards which I have to say, particularly in hindsight, gave me a lot of great experiences and some fantatsic shipmates.

I'd be interested to hear from anyone else from that era if they're around here.

James


----------

